# Making a Silicone Soldering Brush



## JimDobson (May 31, 2019)

How to make a silicone soldering brush.
You won't believe just how well these work. I wished I'd had one of these years ago. No more burnt small paintbrushes and you can custom make any size of these you wanted, thick bristles, thin bristles, solid etc etc
A great bit of kit!


----------



## goldstar31 (May 31, 2019)

When I was a boy a million years ago- or very nearly- we used tallow and fustian cloth to wipe solder joints. Later, as a manure student, I was still using tallow but   'paper' tissues had replaced the fustian cloth. Alan Robinson- author of the Repair of Vehicle Bodies book- the standard text book in the UK taught me lead loading- and did it all with lit nozzle of his oxy acetylene  outfit.

We tend to forget the old techniques such as carrying molten lead in a tallow greased leather sheet.  This was the way that underground electrical joints were sealed.

In another world, we had solder 'horses' to seal 'tins' which were not tins but terne plate or double differential 'tin plate'

Yep, the spell check was shouting at me to change my wording.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jun 3, 2019)

Proof that you can learn something new everyday.  For one I would not have even thought of using a paint brush to aid in soldering or tinning large pieces.   This also makes me wonder if the silicon brush can do as an acid brush.


----------



## JimDobson (Jun 5, 2019)

I think they would be great for an acid brush. The acid flux doesn't hurt them in anyway.

The best thing about these is that cost virtually nothing to make and you can customise them ie shorter stiff bristles etc

Also they make GREAT wood glue brushes.


----------

